# Brody is crazy !!!!



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello ! i posted a while ago under new vizsla owner.. I picked up my pup May 26 and you all warned me of the sleepless crazy nights ahead of me. BOY WERE ALL OF YOU RIGHT!! lol the first week he was calm kinda shy, slowly started having spurts of energy. second week he has completely lost it! all i see is flying ears around the house lol he is incredibly entertaining to watch and hes so smart! He has so much personality i love him. Besides his craziness hes actually been a great dog so far. My only one complain is he does have lots of pee pee accidents around the house even though i take him out about every 25 min but thats expected at only 10 weeks. check out some pics!!


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh and he just started the biting stage!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

He's adorable. Seeing these pics make me miss that brand new puppy stage.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Brody is so cute! I can't get enough of puppy pictures 
When you take him outside for potty breaks, praise him (with very tasty treats) every time he goes, he will soon figure out what to do.
Do not get mad if he has accidents inside, if you can catch him in the act, take him out immediately and if he finishes - treats, "Good boy".
V's are very smart!


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh he's just precious. Woodford still has at least 1 accident a day in the house but we take him out regularly. He's been having pee accidents inside when it's raining outside (so it's a little more understandable). But he knows to go outside and holds it for 5-6 hours when he is in his crate. I think sometimes they just get too excited. Woodford has started to sit by the door when he wants to go out, so that's good. I just love the puppy phase. It is exhausting, but worth it! I love seeing the updates about Brody!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice lookin' little guy.

Unfortunately puppies don't pee on a schedule. ;D
If he's not playing, sleeping, or eating, he's getting ready to pee. The moment he's stops doing one of the first three things, get him out the door as quick as possible.


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

kclose said:


> Oh he's just precious. Woodford still has at least 1 accident a day in the house but we take him out regularly. He's been having pee accidents inside when it's raining outside (so it's a little more understandable). But he knows to go outside and holds it for 5-6 hours when he is in his crate. I think sometimes they just get too excited. Woodford has started to sit by the door when he wants to go out, so that's good. I just love the puppy phase. It is exhausting, but worth it! I love seeing the updates about Brody!



thanks !! theres some days he wont have not one accident and others its at least 5 accidents. When i catch him doing pee pee ill give him a stern NO and he has no reaction lol in fact he wags his tail and runs off. Its definitely hard but my husband and I are having so much fun with him. Your little woodford is adorable as well ! ( of course b/c they are brothers  )



By the way, as puppies do you guys leave the water bowl down at all times or have it limited to the pup?? Maybe im letting him drink too much water?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We found Ian Dunbar to be incredibly helpful for early potty training. The trick is keeping your puppy crated in between pee times, except for short play sessions immediately after peeing. 

Dunbar's outlook is a little extreme...obviously you have NOT ruined your beautiful puppy if he or she has a few accidents in the house!!! But we had great success with his so-called "errorless house training" approach. Striving for perfection can be useful even if you don't quite get there. 

Available as a free download:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads

Good luck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He is an adorable little guy, for sure!! 

I'm not currently raising a puppy, as my Willie boy is five-years-old. I would stronger encourage you, though, NOT to limit your pup's access to water. Water is the elixir of life. His body will tell him when he's had enough. Limiting his water can cause him to over-drink when it is available, as he will begin to fear that he might not get another chance right away. Puppies especially need access to plenty of fresh water, because all of their vital organs are still growing and developing. Of course, there are different opinions about this, but that's mine.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our Haeden is only 14 weeks right now so we just are getting through the same stage. Patience is definitely your biggest help through this pee pee stage. Just when you think they're getting better and understanding that you go pee outside then you will have a bad day or two and feel like you're losing the battle. Just stay positive and make a BIG deal out of every potty outside. Also try to take a treat outside with you so as soon as they're done you can treat them- it helps with their understanding of exactly what they did well.

We also enlisted the help of a bell to ask to go out. After a week or so we noticed that Haeden would go potty in the house near the door a lot. He understood he had to go outside but either he had to go SO bad he couldn't hold it anymore or he couldn't communicate to us that he had to go since he doesn't bark. Honestly- the bell has been our sanity saver. He now rings the bell to go outside every time he has to go. We haven't had an accident in the house for about a week and for the last 2-3 weeks it's been a piddle here or there.

He is a gorgeous little guy! I love his color.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Do not limit your puppy's water. He should always have access to water.
There are two syndromes associated with water and dogs. Polydipsia, and Polyurea (sp. on both). Unless you know for certain that your dog is suffering from either of these syndromes, they should always have access to clear, clean water.
In Cites and suburbs where the water is treated, the Chlorine/Chloramine additive in the water to prevent bacterial growth can have an effect on new puppies urinary tract, people too.


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone !! and yes yes of course i leave his water down but i just wasnt sure if you should. I thought maybe thats why hes been pee peeing evey 10 min lol .

hey another question, I laid out some pee pee pads in the house for emergencies. Even though i still take him out regularly he has started to pee on the pads which is great but my question is... Should i get him use to this? is laying out pee pee pads in the house bad for potty training??

thanks !!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Our puppy came home paper trained and always went on paper by our kitchen door. We had very few accidents anywhere else in the house. When he knew he had to go outside, just like your puppy he sometimes couldn't wait so went on the paper. Then he started going through the day, and so we would just leave a pad down at night, until he eventually went through the night.

So to answer your question, don't leave pads anywhere except by the door you usually let him out through as they are only for emergencies. 

It is true - patience is a virtue and he will soon be potty trained, honest


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

When Riley was tiny, we had 1 pee pad laid out at all times by the back door just in case we forgot to take her out & she really had to go pee. It did make potty training last a little longer, but we had less clean-ups!


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

ohhh i see. The thing is that he pees in two specific spots in the house and i always spray it down with the natures miracle spray but he continues to go there so i laid them out on those two spots. I suppose i should lay on by the back door and the front door. Any other tips would help out a lot !


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My 14 week old puppy also had two spots where she went to pee when she just couldn't hold it and we were distracting with something. I started to feed her right next to the pee spot and she stopped considering that area pee-worthy. 

Another thing we did from the start was to pee outside regardless of the weather. It's been raining a lot lately and that helped, in a way, to get her used to the idea. She goes, rain or shine, now. 

What I'm wondering about is why your puppy is peeing every 10 minutes. I've never noticed that frequency with my puppy, even during very excited play outside. We were taking her outside every 40 minutes or so, not 25, and had only a few accidents. Have you asked your vet? I remember someone on this forum saying they can hold their bladder for the amount of time that equals their age in months plus 1 hour; and through the night.

Don't know if it makes any difference but I have a water pitcher with a filter right next to her water bowl is, so she drinks filtered water.


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

lol well i may be exaggerating a bit. It depends if were inside the house he'll usually only drink a little bit of water and pee a few times. Now when were outside playing he drinks TONS of water and the pee is nonstop but thats normal I suppose. I guess i just have to be paitent lol


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

miami FL weather gets aweful hot !!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh yes, I remember, especially in August - so humid!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

A bit late but just saw this thread. 

We live in a flat so we had no other option but to use a puppy pad. It was one of the bathrooms we have used with tiled floors for easier cleaning. Wasnt by the front door but just 2 Meters from her crate. It's been a while but still remember the whole experience. Elza is now 7 months old and fully housetrained for a few months. 

So when we brought her home we had a 3 hours drive which she luckily made through without any accident. First we used paper too and as soon as I showed it to her she peed on it. From then on we used paper for a week maybe when I realised the puppy pads would work better and she won't associate the paper with peeing in the future. She took it well and when she had to pee she just went there and did her business. We did have a few accident some other places in the flat, but all in all she knew where to go and she barely peepood elsewhere. Our biggest problem was that she never gave any sign that she needed to go out. We took her out every two hours but sometimes she would just come back and pee again. 
Eventually she started to understand that business is outside. She slept through most of the nights but her crate is always open and she's enclosed into the corridor where she cannot destroy much. (she did chew the wall behind her crate though!)
We thought she will never stop peeing inside but one day she got it and from then on we have been fine. 
We made sure to take her out after sleeping, after eating and after playing. It was easier with poopoo : because we controlled that with the feeding time. As the water always available it's a different matter. I think in the last 3 month she only had 2 accidents in all and it wasn't in the last 2 months! 
One morning I came out from our bedroom and she had left a huge 'present' in the bathroom where she used to do her business. I am 100% sure I closed the door before I went to sleep so she's not just did her thing anywhere, she opened the door cause she remembered that's where she used to do it!  

Sorry for the long reply, hope this helps.


----------

